# Need HELP Please, Located in PA



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

As some of you may know I just purchased an RC car. Is there anyone in PA willing to help me put this bad boy together.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Please anyone?


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Mr. BTCC,

I live in upstate NY, all I can do for you, is straight up build it myself here at home. That won't be much help for learning the in's and out's of it  , but if you wanted me to, I'd build it for ya  .

Later, Bret


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

True I would love to work with someone to build it. My dad seems a little hesitant on it.

But what would you charge to build it if it got to much for me to do?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Where?*

BTCC; where in PA are you located? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Near Harrisburg


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tamiya instruction manuals are known to be some of the best manuals made. Have a go at it by following the instructions closely and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

hankster said:


> Tamiya instruction manuals are known to be some of the best manuals made. Have a go at it by following the instructions closely and you shouldn't have any problems.


I will not deny that they are good. They look very good. I just like the idea of text and diagrams. And there is little text and mostly a complicated diagram.

But I can't really start working on it till Thursday when I can pick up some of the tools I need.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

BTCC Collector said:


> True I would love to work with someone to build it. My dad seems a little hesitant on it.
> 
> But what would you charge to build it if it got to much for me to do?


Not 1 dime  .
I remember starting out, having a car that I did my best to build...But things were bound up, out of alignment, and all kinds of things wrong because I just didn't know better. 
It's easier to learn when your not fighting mechanical issues from the git-go.
Should you get stuck, and need to be bailed out, I'd be more than willing to help  .

Later, Bret


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

The Jet said:


> Not 1 dime  .
> I remember starting out, having a car that I did my best to build...But things were bound up, out of alignment, and all kinds of things wrong because I just didn't know better.
> It's easier to learn when your not fighting mechanical issues from the git-go.
> Should you get stuck, and need to be bailed out, I'd be more than willing to help  .
> ...


Thank you


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Nevermind guys. I found someone who will build it and paint it for me. It is pretty advanced for me and yes I am old enough to do this. It is just still advanced enough for me not to be comfortable trying to put this together.


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

i race at shops out that way where did you buy it from or did you mail order???


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

bologna said:


> i race at shops out that way where did you buy it from or did you mail order???


I bought the kit from a member of this website.


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

i dont know much of what you are talking about butim just wondering why did you steal my avator. sry justwondering


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

hockeyman2 said:


> i dont know much of what you are talking about butim just wondering why did you steal my avator. sry justwondering


Um I stole it? It was part of the avatar selection on the website. Anyone can use it.

So yeah I didn't steal it.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

I got the car back. All that need to be done to the body is for it to be painted. I bought some white paint to paint it and then I will be able to put the decals on.

So after that I just need to but the radio and related items for that.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

A little update with pictures.


----------

